
Nassim Taleb: The UK's coronavirus policy is not scientific - scandox
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/mar/25/uk-coronavirus-policy-scientific-dominic-cummings
======
bogle
Takes down, succinctly, both the herd immunity nonsense and the fallacious,
economic, let them die position.

